# JEAN MINI......& THEN WHAT??!!!!!!! Need a REC!



## HOTasFCUK (Feb 23, 2006)

Hey!!! Yesterday i bought a really cute denim mini from the Guess? store. I want to wear it with black tights underneath (its cold in Toronto!) and i was thinking of wearing it with a long white tee and a cute Guess? hoodie. Now what do i wear on my feet??? I have a nice pair of lacoste running shoes but i'm not sure about that. I also have pointy knee high BCBg black leather boots but i think the hoodie mkes it too casual! I hate uggs so thats not an option! I once saw a girl wearing a denim mini with black tights, high boots, and a lacoste polo and it looked pretty dressy but i'd like other suggestions on how to dress it up or down! Please keep in mind its still cold LOL thanks!!!


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (Feb 23, 2006)

thinking would look nice with boots like these 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 cos there flat so doesn't look too dressy

boots


----------



## moonrevel (Feb 24, 2006)

Haha, I have a black mini that I do a very similar look with...a hooded long sleeved shirt layered over another shirt with tights.  Usually I just put some socks over the tights and then wear my Doc Marten boots, because in my fashion world, Doc Marten boots go with everything!


----------



## fireatwill (Feb 26, 2006)

I agree with the boots.


----------



## user2 (Feb 26, 2006)

A Jeans Mini always looks great with Ugg Boots! LOL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 j/k


----------



## Chelly (Feb 27, 2006)

im a fan of this trend, im not gonna lie lol 

i wore a denim mini with tights, and black pumps (very 80's ish) on top i wore a black camisole and a black a|x blaxer over it and it looked pretty dressy but trendy

i WAS going to wear high furry boots with it but my girlfriends said i looked stupid (i think i looked cute!!) im 100% against uggs, but you could do like high boots of any kind and dress it down ya know?


----------



## kaliraksha (Mar 4, 2006)

Some girls can pull off really funky colorful sneakers if they match the hoodie... it would have to be done well... but oh so comfortable.


----------

